# underpaying 456 visa workers



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

Judge hears case of $3 an hour workers | Bunbury Mail

Saw this on ABC news. Didn't notice on 9 or 7 or 10 news.

Hope they win the case but it's already being categorized as a non-critical issue if they lost. Just that fair work changes are to be made in the future.


----------

